# Starting new enclosure



## B K (Dec 26, 2010)

I am starting a new enclosure for my Goldens. I have a peace of 3/4 corian 33Ã¢â‚¬Â x 78Ã¢â‚¬Â for the floor. I think it will work for the winter. I have not decided what to use for the sides yet.The second pic is our wood shop itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s a mess we started another bearded dragon cage first just finished now we start our table. We will cut every thing then assemble it in the basement.


----------



## armandoarturo (Dec 26, 2010)

wow thats cool!!
I would love to have my own wood shop!
Good luck!! dont forget to post pictures when you finish it up =)


----------



## tortoises101 (Dec 29, 2010)

Good luck with the results! Keep us posted!


----------



## B K (Jan 2, 2011)

Started on the base we hope to have it done by Friday.


----------



## Neal (Jan 2, 2011)

Neato! Your shop looks pretty fun too.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 4, 2011)

Why a Corian bottom? Just curious, I work with the stuff and it's _extremely_ heavy, around 6 1/2 pounds per square foot for 3/4" material.


----------



## B K (Jan 4, 2011)

I picked a bunch up at an auction.We made our bearded dragons cages out of it also. it cleans up easy.


----------



## B K (Jan 4, 2011)

Finished the outer walls and now its time to make it water tight. But look who had to stop by and check out there new home. We are still hoping to finish by Friday .We still have to figure out the lighting and plants to put in


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow they look so very tiny in there! I want to thank you for taking the time and trouble to show us your work step by step. Can't wait to see it all finished. Great work so far!!


----------



## B K (Jan 4, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Wow they look so very tiny in there! I want to thank you for taking the time and trouble to show us your work step by step. Can't wait to see it all finished. Great work so far!!



Thank you it is fun to do.


----------



## B K (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok Friday has come and gone and it still isnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t done. But IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m trying, we finished screwing the outer walls in and now itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s time to put the plastic sheets in.


----------



## B K (Jan 9, 2011)

Two sides glued in. They are from a 4x8 sheet of plastic from lowes 26.00 $ a sheet. I cut them with a jig saw.


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 9, 2011)

looks awesome! puts my bookcase table to shame...


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 9, 2011)

It looks great!! I can't wait to see it when it's all furnished and pretty 
Thanks for the updates!


----------



## B K (Jan 10, 2011)

All the plastic sheeting is glued in and the corners have all been sealed.It is water tight.


----------



## B K (Jan 10, 2011)

I could use some input on lighting how strong and how many.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 10, 2011)

I just recently set up two Christmas Tree Storage Bins (by Iris) in my house. The first one I set up about a week ago because Maggie is bringing me some babies. The bin is 53" long and 22" wide. I made a wooden stand for the lights. Because the bin is so long, I worried that just one day light and one night light wouldn't keep it warm enough, so I set up three fixtures. On the right I have a 100 watt CHE; in the middle there's a 100 watt Zoo Med Powersun and on the left is a 60 watt black light. I leave the CHE and black light on 24 hours a day, but the light is turned off in the evening. The floor of the habitat (lights are 12" from the floor) stays right around 70 degrees all over even in between the lights.

So, to answer your question, you may need three fixtures. But set it up a few days before you populate it so that you can test the temps.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 10, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## B K (Jan 11, 2011)

Is 6'' of substrate good


----------



## armandoarturo (Jan 11, 2011)

look at that!
good job!
What are you planing to bring in for hiding, soaking/drinking, and decoration?


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 12, 2011)

looks great. now just add all the fun important stuff and post more pics.


----------



## Jessicap (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks awesome! Your greeks are going to love it. Can't wait to see the completely finished results. I am in the processes of building and love all the ideas. Thank you.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 16, 2011)

Great step-by-step! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Paige Lewis (Jan 16, 2011)

I also love the step by step and the size!


----------



## B K (Jan 17, 2011)

Paige Lewis said:


> I also love the step by step and the size!



Thank you I am going to do a complete item inventory and pricing when we are done, also where we acquired all the materials. We tried not to pay full price on any of it.


----------



## B K (Jan 23, 2011)

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m having a hard time finding plants in my area we might have to wait till spring .So for now we will start the second floor.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 23, 2011)

B K said:


> IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m having a hard time finding plants in my area we might have to wait till spring .So for now we will start the second floor.



Looks great!! I loved the step by step pics. I have the same problem not being able to find any plants. We were able to start an Opuntia cactus that we got from another forum member and it is doing well inside. Btw- your babies are soooo cute. They are very lucky to have someone that will work so hard to give them a nice home.


----------



## B K (Jan 23, 2011)

The second floor is almost done we still have to seal it .This one is for Fiona


----------



## Xilonen (Jan 24, 2011)

That is so cool. Lucky torts!


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 24, 2011)

looks good. how much do you want for it?


----------



## B K (Jan 29, 2011)

pdrobber said:


> looks good. how much do you want for it?



I have 100$ into it so far and still have material to build another one. I get most of my building materials from local auctions check you area they are everywhere.


----------



## B K (Feb 3, 2011)

I found some plants


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 3, 2011)

That is amazing!!! What plants do you have in there and where did, you find them?


----------



## terryo (Feb 4, 2011)

Perfect! OK now you can come to my house and make me one.


----------



## Merrit321 (Feb 5, 2011)

Jealousy. Great enclosure.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice! I'd suggest some plants with wider leaves though to create hiding spots.


----------



## Jessicap (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Paige Lewis (Feb 7, 2011)

It looks great!


----------



## B K (Feb 12, 2011)

I finished the top all sealed up and ready for some babies.








Also planted an aloe in the bottom


----------



## B K (Mar 4, 2011)

Has anyone used a mister in there enclosures Iâ€™m thinking of putting one on a timer ,also I need a ground vine any suggestions


----------

